# Oil



## CyberSlag5k (May 12, 2005)

So after reading everyone's responses to my "new vegetarian post" and a great link (http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/T043800.asp#T043802) from jennyema, I'd like to be clear on the oil status. Is it indeed not bad for you? Should I not have reservations about simply frying veggies up in oil as a nice quick meal, as I only use canola and olive oil? As these oils are cholesterol free, should I not worry about using them liberally? I make some mean french fries, but don't do it often because they require me using large amounts of oil and I've always thought that was bad for you. Are they indeed cholesterol friendly? Are they a problem fat wise? What's the verdict, folks?

Oh, and my fries take a super long time to fry. Any suggestions? Should I soak them in water or something first?

Thanks as always!


----------



## GB (May 12, 2005)

Oil is like anything else. It can be good for you and it can also be bad for you. It depends on a lot of factors. Too much of anything is not good and this is certainly true of oils.

Olive oil one of the better, if not the best oil for you. It has good kinds of fats. Olive oil, in moderation, is actually good for your health.

As far as frying foods, if done right the fried foods will not have a lot of oil in them. If done incorrectly (crowding the pot, oil temp not right, food left in oil too long) then the food will absorb a lot of oil and that is not healthy.

For your french fries my guess is that you are only frying them once. French fries need to be fried twice. The first time is at a lower temp (someone more experienced will chime in here and give you temps I am sure   ). This first frying is to cook the potato. The second frying is at a higher temp. This is to crisp up the outside.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jennyema (May 12, 2005)

All vegetable oils are, by definition, cholesterol free.  

Some, however, actually help lower your cholesterol.

All fat, whether animal or vegetable contains the same amount of calories -- 9 per gram.

Everyone needs some fat in their diet, but you get enough through things like meat, fish and dairy without additional oils.

IMO fried food is ok once in a while, but if you are watching your weight and general health it's probably not a good idea to actually fry your foods as the main means of cooking.  Try steaming or stir frying veggies.  Or sauteeing them in a very small amount of oil.  Many pro chefs boil theirs.

When you do fry, make sure your oil is hot enough, otherwise the food will absorb oil.

Try this method for your french fries:  http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_22763,00.html

Margerine and other partially hydrogenated vegetable oils (solid at room temperature), contain trans-fatty acids which are bad for you.  


Here's another VERY good link:
http://www.lifeclinic.com/focus/nutrition/fat.asp


----------



## kitchenelf (May 12, 2005)

I think GB and jennyema covered everything quite nicely.  Did this answer your question to where it made sense?


----------



## CyberSlag5k (May 12, 2005)

Thanks guys. That does indeed help. I've been told to incorporate vegetable spray as a way to reduce my oil technique, so I think I'll give that a shot.



> As far as frying foods, if done right the fried foods will not have a lot of oil in them. If done incorrectly (crowding the pot, oil temp not right, food left in oil too long) then the food will absorb a lot of oil and that is not healthy.


 
Yeah, I'm probably guilty of those. The temperatures are probably where I'm suffering, though I do crowd the pan as well as I have somewhat limited resources (college).

Thanks again!


----------



## HanArt (May 12, 2005)

Cooks Illustrated had a great recipe for oven fries in the Jan./Feb. 2004 issue. They're not the same as deep-fried, but they're pretty darn good AND only use 5 tablespoons oil.


----------



## jennyema (May 13, 2005)

HanArt said:
			
		

> Cooks Illustrated had a great recipe for oven fries in the Jan./Feb. 2004 issue. They're not the same as deep-fried, but they're pretty darn good AND only use 5 tablespoons oil.


 
I made those! and the fries themselves were awesome, but make sure to use foil on your baking sheet.  I basically ruined mine by forgetting to protect it with foil.


----------



## VegOut (May 20, 2005)

A nice alternative to cooking fries is baking them. You can just thinly cut potatos in a dish with olive oil all over and season and they turn out great. You can do it with sweet potato too which is really healthy.


----------



## jkath (May 20, 2005)

VegOut, I love those!!!

As for oils, I prefer grapeseed oil, but use olive as well.


----------



## VegOut (May 20, 2005)

Cool  I have not tried grapeseed before!


----------



## jkath (May 20, 2005)

Grapeseed oil has an extremely high smoke point (485 degrees F) So, it's great for frying and sauteing. It also has a very light flavor, so it's really good in sauces.
It has no sodium (huge plus for me) and also has no cholesterol. This oil helps to lower the blood level of LDL (the bad cholesterol) while it raises the level of HDL (the good cholesterol). Plus, it's an excellent source of Vitamin E and other antioxidants.


----------



## VegOut (May 21, 2005)

Thanks very much for the info on the oil, I wil have to try it out for sure. I normally have my olive and don't experiment really but I should and will.


----------



## amber (May 21, 2005)

I didnt know margarine has trans fats in it, I thought margarine was better to use than butter in terms of fat and cholestoral, so thanks for the tip Jennyma.  And thanks Jkath for the tip on grape seed oil.  Is that an expensive oil?  You said it does not contain salt.  I didnt know oils contain salt.  Does canolla and olive oil have salt cause those are the only oils I use.


----------



## jkath (May 22, 2005)

I'm not sure of the content of sodium in the other oils, it's just that I know about grapeseed, as it's my favorite. (My mouth is very sensitive to any salts at all, so I have to really watch it with my food or I'm in pain for a couple of days afterward.) 
Also, it is a tiny bit pricier than others, but well worth it. I use it almost exclusively, except when I want the flavor of the olive oil in a recipe.


----------



## chiffonade (May 22, 2005)

Oil is necessary in your diet.  If you didn't consume some fat, your skin would dry up and your hair would fall out.  It becomes a problem when you consume too much - just like carbs.


----------



## HanArt (May 22, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> I'm not sure of the content of sodium in the other oils, it's just that I know about grapeseed, as it's my favorite. (My mouth is very sensitive to any salts at all, so I have to really watch it with my food or I'm in pain for a couple of days afterward.)


 
The only oils I use are peanut, olive, and sesame. No sodium in any of those. 

Which oils contain sodium?


----------



## Andy M. (May 22, 2005)

I just did a check of the USDA food nutrient data base and found all oils have a zero level of sodium.

I would expect margerine to have salt (sodium) added as a flavoring agent, not as part of the oil used to make the margerine.


----------



## Robt (May 22, 2005)

Grapeseed oil is great for high temp unlike olive oil that breaks down to trans fatty acids at temps above 360 degrees F.  Not that one can afford it but walnut oil is good at high temps as well,  although ordinary peanut oil is a frying favorite for good cause; inexpensive, hold up to very high temps, and tastes good.


----------



## italianchef33 (May 23, 2005)

Hi,
As GB has stated french fries need to be fried twice. Here's what we do in our restaurants. First cut fresh potatoes we leave the skins on and soak them in water with a little salt added for a while to remove the serface starch, then drain well and fry or actually blanch the potatoes in the deep frier at 300 degrees for about 2 minutes. Then we hold them in a conainer with a lid under refrigeration. To finish before serving refry at 350 to 375 degrees for 3 minutes. outside will be crisp and inside soft and fluffy.


----------



## chiffonade (May 23, 2005)

*Margarine...*



			
				Andy M. said:
			
		

> I just did a check of the USDA food nutrient data base and found all oils have a zero level of sodium.
> 
> I would expect margerine to have salt (sodium) added as a flavoring agent, not as part of the oil used to make the margerine.


 
I recently got a funny e-mail about margarine implying that it's completely man-made.  The e-mail said to leave a stick of margarine in your garage.  After even five days, there would not be a hint of a smell and insects wouldn't go near it.  It's kind of like petroleum, only less healthy.


----------



## Andy M. (May 23, 2005)

Margerine has enough negative health benefits that I don't use it very much.  I use butter in my cooking.  I consider it the lesser of two evils.

There are margerine products on the market that are lower in fat and have zero choleterol and zero trans fats.  I don't have a garage so I cannot abuse my food by leaving it in there.


----------

